# Humping female...:/



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

So my girl is seven months, and has 'humped' ever since we brought her home as a puppy. It's only on her blankets (never people or toys) and she will bunch it up with her feet and then start doing her thing- sometimes a little urine will even dribble out as she's doing it. 's just about all the time that she gets around her blankets. So not just when she is overstimulated. Her vet and the breeder both said it can be normal and that she will grow out of it. I've tried gently deterring her but it seems like she's doing it more rather than less. More than anything, I'm curious as to what it means. Any insight?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm not pro, so will just start with that, just my opinions of what I know from reading and experience.

Hard to tell on what it means, but dogs do hump for multiple reasons, even females. It could be a learned behavior, as in she just enjoys doing it, a dominance display, and sexual stimulation (masturbating, etc). I suppose it would be left up to you to allow that behavior if you are OK with it just with her own blankets. Otherwise it could be treated as any other misbehavior and handled with an appropriate behavioral modification/correction.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Dan_A said:


> I'm not pro, so will just start with that, just my opinions of what I know from reading and experience.
> 
> Hard to tell on what it means, but dogs do hump for multiple reasons, even females. It could be a learned behavior, as in she just enjoys doing it, a dominance display, and sexual stimulation (masturbating, etc). I suppose it would be left up to you to allow that behavior if you are OK with it just with her own blankets. Otherwise it could be treated as any other misbehavior and handled with an appropriate behavioral modification/correction.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would just chalk it up to she likes her blanket a lot, and it's became a habit.
If it's a habit, you would rather her not have.
Redirect her, and give her less time with the blanket.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

My very very sweet 10.5 yo female Vizsla still humps her favorite blankets. No idea what it means and she seems to enjoy it and we get a good laugh from it because it’s so incongruous with her otherwise gentle persona, so we don’t think or worry much about it.


----------

